# Transmission issues



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

well ever since i have had my model 1669l bolens tractor it has always creeped forward at any idle speen anyone know how to fix this ? i beleive it has the eaton 11 in it


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Craftsman that did that. Just a shift lever adjustment on it and the problem went away.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know about the eaton 11, but my eaton 10 has an adjustment on it. Maybe one of these manuals posted here shows how to adjust it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *I don't know about the eaton 11, but my eaton 10 has an adjustment on it. Maybe one of these manuals posted here shows how to adjust it. *


aegt posted the eaton 11 repair manual. It's a "sticky" on the first page here in the bolens section.


----------

